# Mangelhafte Performance (mit Workaround) von Raft auf Ryzen CPUs



## gaussmath (10. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mir die Tage Raft gegönnt. Ein Kumpel von mir, mit dem ich das Spiele hat einen betagten i7 und keinerlei Probleme mit der Performance. Auf meinem Threadripper im Gaming Modus ist es eine Katastrophe. Die Framedrops sind so stark und oft, dass es im Grunde unspielbar ist.

Man muss verhindern, dass das Spiel auf mehreren CCX Modulen verteilt läuft. Also habe ich im Taskmanager die Affinität auf Core 1-4 gesetzt, dann läuft es einigermaßen. Ich hoffe, dass die Entwickler noch einen Ryzen Patch nachliefern.

Falls jemand ähnliche Probleme hat, kann er den Vorschlag ja mal ausprobieren und berichten...


----------

